# whats THE best wheel brush



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what wheel brush do you use and rate? i know most people wont of tried many, but im after a long reach brush that cleans awesome without damaging the paint

also whats the difference between these apart from price?
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Wheel_Brush_1.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_189.html


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

big ben said:


> what wheel brush do you use and rate? i know most people wont of tried many, but im after a long reach brush that cleans awesome without damaging the paint
> 
> also whats the difference between these apart from price?
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Wheel_Brush_1.html
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_189.html


The one frm i4D which I think is a Silverline brush the end comes off! Which exposes bare metal, and I cant find the end that fell off


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

From whats been said on here, this is the one I will soon be getting...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.html


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ez brush apparently is good but breaks easily... im sure if you look after it you would be ok though


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

big ben said:


> what wheel brush do you use and rate? i know most people wont of tried many, but im after a long reach brush that cleans awesome without damaging the paint
> 
> also whats the difference between these apart from price?
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Wheel_Brush_1.html
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_189.html


It's true that on the first batch of Silverline brushes the safety rubber end caps were not glued in place.

The current batch are perfectly fine.

You can get 3.6x Silverline brushes for the price of one Megs brush.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

The EZ-Detail brushes seem to be built pretty appallingly, however they are good at reaching the entire wheel fact.

I like the metal free wheel brushes, not cheap but they seem made to last.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Put simply the e z brush is the best detailing gift I have bought myself. It is to cleaning wheels what a pressure washer was to cleaning the rest of the car it is that good


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used this brush for years...

Works great, I can do the whole wheel and has never broke on me...

:thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Ez Brush... Small. That and a megs microfibre mitt is all i ever use. even the small ez brush reaches the back of my wheels fine... 
Would need the big one for the likes of a rear wheel on a lambo


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I have used this brush for years...
> 
> Works great, I can do the whole wheel and has never broke on me...
> 
> :thumb:


*cough* toilet brush *cough* :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The silverline brush lasts longer than the megs brush tbh.
Im on the ez detail brush atm and it is a very good bit of kit though can be somewhat bendy at times so I will be expecting it to break at some point soon, still recomend it for sure.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Vikan soft black brush - robust and cleans great:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Adnoh said:


> *cough* toilet brush *cough* :lol:


Sorry, I've missed the point?!?!?! 

I can't see why anyone would pay nearly £20 for a brush...

Yes, it's a toilet brush, but it works and i'm laughing all muppets that spend anymore money on a brush...



:thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

The EZ brush is great. I've been using mine for years and it's fine...


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As the OP asked for a 'long reach brush' may I humbly suggest the Race Glaze Extra Long Wheel Brush for consideration, at £7.99?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

the vikan range are brilliant, the long reach and the black short reach one and of course the multibrush for the face.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm with Cueball on this; I just can't comprehend spending that much on a wheel brush, especially as it appears to be so delicate.
I use a Vikan brush and It is great - even around 18 months after I got it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the ez brush is superb IMO - mine is over a year old and still looks new, the vikan brush is also good. 
I've got one of these;

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,80,toView_891.html

on the way to me, will post my thoughts once I've given it a try


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Sorry, I've missed the point?!?!?!
> 
> I can't see why anyone would pay nearly £20 for a brush...
> 
> ...


same could be said for wax choice...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> same could be said for wax choice...


I thought that just after pressing the "Submit thread" button!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alxg said:


> I thought that just after pressing the "Submit thread" button!!!


lol, tbh I'll carry on using my ez brush, vikan brush (better on multi spoke wheels - no splash back) and envy brushes as they get the results I want. and, as said my ez brush is over a year old and lasted very well with regular use on some shocking wheels.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Sorry, I've missed the point?!?!?!
> 
> I can't see why anyone would pay nearly £20 for a brush...
> 
> ...


£7.99 for a toilet brush is exspensive. Go into any B&W, Poundstretcher or home targeted store and you'll get one for a couple of quid. I'm about to spend up to £300 on a Makita kit, does that make me a muppet, or if I spent £500+ on a Festool would I be a muppet then?

At what point do you cross then line of financial spending and become a muppet?



-Kev- said:


> same could be said for wax choice...


Quite, it works, I'm on my third and haven't found anything that works as well for a similar price. I have a black Vikan brush, but don't use it on my wheels, I use it to clean my Zorsts. The metal tip is bare and it's so small I'd spend half a day cleaning 1 wheel.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> £7.99 for a toilet brush is exspensive. Go into any B&W, Poundstretcher or home targeted store and you'll get one for a couple of quid.
> 
> Quite, it works, I'm on my third and haven't found anything that works as well for a similar price. I have a black Vikan brush, but don't use it on my wheels, I use it to clean my Zorsts. The metal tip is bare and it's so small I'd spend half a day cleaning 1 wheel.


exhaust tips - I'll remember that one. I found the vikan brush a godsend when I detailed my sisters 3 series BMW as the front and rear discs had guards behind them, stopping the ez one from reaching to the backs of the wheels, and on my fiesta, again the vikan is just as good as the ez one minus the splash back. as you mention, care has to be taken due to the metal part of the vikan brush - one reason I'm looking forward to trying that one I've ordered from SP


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> £7.99 for a toilet brush is exspensive. Go into any B&W, Poundstretcher or home targeted store and you'll get one for a couple of quid. I'm about to spend up to £300 on a Makita kit, does that make me a muppet, or if I spent £500+ on a Festool would I be a muppet then?
> 
> At what point do you cross then line of financial spending and become a muppet?
> 
> l.


the PB one was easier to get a pic of... I paid 75p or something like that from my local shop..

As for being a muppet.. Well that's your call.... Your money, do what you want with it..

Enjoy your little toys...

:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've not experienced the splash back, the bristles are too soft, or that's what I find.

For a cheap punt Kent do a Grill brush. Bit like a small Megs brush, and has a rubber tip too £2.03. They also do a MF brush that looks up to the job at £3.25 (that's less than half the price of a toilet brush btw).

http://www.carcare.co.uk/acatalog/Brushes_Squeegees.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

never got splash back from the wheels on the last fiesta I had, but the ST wheels are a multi spoke design - as are the wheels on a Clio 197 I've done a few times..


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

That might explain that as mine are quite open, and I suppose the wheels on the wifes Fiesta are also quite open when compared to the ST ones. Needless to say the Kent no metal mf brush does look quite good if that's what your after.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> That might explain that as mine are quite open, and I suppose the wheels on the wifes Fiesta are also quite open when compared to the ST ones. Needless to say the Kent no metal mf brush does look quite good if that's what your after.


will see what the one I've ordered is like first, then I 
might try the pink one on that site :lol:


----------



## Reflect (Dec 10, 2009)

The Raceglaze XL wheel brush works really well for me in the deep barrels. I made the mistake of bending the brush to get behind the spokes better, and its structural integrity has been reduced a bit. I'd use a smaller cheap brush for that, and save the Raceglaze for the linear back and forth scrubbing. It's less than an inch thick so it's good for tight spaces between big brakes or small diameter wheels.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

gr33n said:


> The one frm i4D which I think is a Silverline brush the end comes off! Which exposes bare metal, and I cant find the end that fell off


The Megs one has the same problem as well


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

how about this one from autobrite? 3.99 looks the same as the others

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/spoke-wheel-brush-by-autobrite-69-p.asp


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

EZ Brush for me, had mine for years with no problems! It's also great for cleaning the collectors on my bike and around the engine. :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

wylie coyote said:


> Vikan soft black brush - robust and cleans great:thumb:


+1

The Vikan range is great. I can clean the back side of my 8" wheels without any issues and minimum splash-back. I consider it better than my Daytona Speedmaster.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

JasonE said:


> From whats been said on here, this is the one I will soon be getting...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.html


Get the EZ Detail wheel brush they are great!



big ben said:


> ez brush apparently is good but breaks easily... im sure if you look after it you would be ok though


Rubbish my last one lasted 14 months and that was with weekly use on my Audi and also aditonal use on any details I do....


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

to be honest, the EZ brush does the look the best imo... Just dont want to spend 20 quid on a brush for it to break in a year!

the viking long reach looks good but too much metal showing for my liking. The Raceglaze also looks good but seems to small tip on it, meaning it will take 3 times longer to clean the inside of my wheels i would imagine.

Any other brushes?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

tbh i've had my ez brush for years and done many many cars with it and apart from the rubber end falling off, is still going strong. maybe i've just been lucky.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

think it depends how you use it by the sounds of things, like the glass dodo buckets :lol:


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

Valet Pro Long Reach Wheel Brush is a very good budget option - review of it here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171238


----------

